# Title for the GR News photo spread (poll)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Again, please only vote if you are a paying participant in the photo spread.
There were so many great ideas! Here are several of them, please vote on your favorite.
This is a 2 page photo spread, so in keeping with what several suggested, the first half will appear on the first page, the second half on the second page. Notice in the poll you can mix and match them. Hope this doesn't get confusing.
So please pick TWO choices, one for each page.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not a subscriber and didn't vote, but I did want to say I love these:

1# Shining Golden Moments
2# Keeping the Retriever in Golden Retriever (though technically, I like "Keeping the Retriever in the Breed")


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I couldn't decided between two of the First Page recommendations:

'Friends Near and Far' and 'Sharing Our Adventures'. I really could go either way!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, you don't see your post until after you vote. Lots of great suggestions! I am good with whatever everyone chooses, they are all good, we can't go wrong (though I did cast my vote).


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

It could also say "Our Training Group" on page one. I voted for another one before I thought of this. For pg 2 I like the without borders one.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Vote in. Too many good ones to vote on.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I voted for:
Retrieving across North America
A celebration of our Goldens

But it looks like the popular choice was
Friends near and far
Keeping the Retriever in Golden Retriever

I like that combo too!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

OOOO,now that sounds really good too! 



sammydog said:


> I voted for:
> Retrieving across North America
> A celebration of our Goldens
> 
> ...


----------

